# my cockatiels hate each other



## maryam83 (Sep 19, 2009)

have four cockatiels......... 

1. first one i got after my last cockatiel passed away at an old age. She dislikes every other bird and flies away from them. she likes to hang out by herself wherever I or my family is.......... she likes to be near us...but still have a little bit of distance. 

2. my second cockatiel i adopted from a lady who couldnt keep them anymore. I adopted him and a budgie that he was extremely bonded to. The budgie passed away a few days ago and he's having a really hard time getting over it. The cockatiel only liked the budgie and doesnt like other birds at all..but is fond of humans. 

3. my third cockatiel is around 5 or 6 years old. shes a beautiful lutino cockatiel. i got her and my fourth cockatiel from a friend that was moving and couldnt keep them. she also doesnt particularly like the other birds but does tolerate them. She also likes humans more. 

4. my fourth cockatiel is an older cockatiel..im not sure how old.... but at least 10 years old. He is very scared of humans and birds. I have put my hand in the cage before and he has bitten me so hard that he has drawn blood. I think he has had bad experiences. I open his cage daily and he comes out by h imself and sits on top of his cage and sings and goes back in when he is ready. He doesnt like the other birds either. 

So..my question is........... is there anyway to get them to like each other? Do cockatiels like humans more than other birds........??? Each of my cockatiels have their own cage... i tried letting the first cockatiel and third one share a cage but they would fight over where to sleep every night. I have one perch in there that is covered with a rope like cloth. They both wanted to sleep on that one..even when i bought one identical to it and placed it on the other side.

Any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfortunately there isn't any way to make them like each other, but they will form a flock bond with each other. Cage sharing is OK if the cage is big enough so they're not forced to be too close together and have plenty of space to run away if a fight breaks out.

Fighting at night seems to just be what cockatiels do. A perching arrangement that was perfectly fine during the day suddenly becomes unacceptable at bedtime and the argument begins. Shodu and Buster have raised 20 chicks together so they're obviously friends, and they still have a nightly squabble.


----------

